# Has anyone tried fair rental?



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Looking at Uber's new rental program through fair.com, I'm tossing around the idea of grabbing a rental there. It's $130/week which is pricey but I can drive the car as much as I want without worrying about ruining my own car.

Benefits.. 

Unlimited miles. Can work more and stress less 
Can get a much cheaper non-rideshare insurance through progressive to save money for my personal 

Cons... 

They mention "beyond normal wear and tear" which has me concerned. What does that mean? Would the hit me with a massive bill claiming wear and tear?
Insurance - would I need to keep my rideshare insurance 

I'm really maybe 30/70 in favor of fair,, but I want to make sure all stones are turned over so I'm not wondering if this was a good option


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

$130 /wk probably comes out to ~$150 /wk including add ons and taxes. $150 x 4 = $600 /mo ($7,200 /yr) on a rental car. For that price, you can buy a cheap car and sell it when you're done.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BostonBeans said:


> Cons...They mention "beyond normal wear and tear" which has me concerned. What does that mean?


That means all puker-cleanup fees will bypass you and be automatically paid to the rental company.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

BostonBeans said:


> "beyond normal wear and tear"


I wonder if they would charge you for scratches and paint chips. Because according to uber, if a pax does that to my personal vehicle it is considered normal wear and tear.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

DON'T DO IT!!!! tried to rent from them for personal use and every time I picked a car they came back to me told me the car is unavailable. And they jack up the starting cost so much used to be $30 now it cost almost $1000


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

BostonBeans said:


> Looking at Uber's new rental program through fair.com, I'm tossing around the idea of grabbing a rental there. It's $130/week which is pricey but I can drive the car as much as I want without worrying about ruining my own car.
> 
> Benefits..
> 
> ...


Find out tbeir definition of normal wear and tear. The former uber Xchange vehicles, acquired by Fair, had a description of wear and tear. Check to see if consumables like tires, brakes, air filter etc are covered by the limited warranty.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BostonBeans said:


> They mention "beyond normal wear and tear" which has me concerned. What does that mean? Would the hit me with a massive bill claiming wear and tear?


Uber interpreted this to mean next to nothing except oil and oil filters.

Your paying way to much for that to not include full maintenance, and then turn around and give half your fares to scruber and gryft.

Directly from fair's website

_Yes, you are responsible for properly maintaining your car. But with routine maintenance included, oil and filter changes, tire rotations and multi-point inspections are covered._

Oil, filter, tire rotations...

That's it bro

All they will tell you is what all needs fixing.. which is bad because then they will demand you have it fixed.

I would not get into that can of worms, look for a used car with 2-3 years left for uber/lyft and get in that way.

This is financial insanity


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm 14 months and 73000 miles into one of the XCL leases on a new Corolla. Payment $155.51 per week. With the XCL lease, I have a purchase option for $4460 at the end of the lease. Fair DOES NOT offer a buyout option. You can spend the $130 a week for six years and they will just come pick up the car and leave you hanging.

This gave me an option for a brand new in the wrapper car when I couldn't afford a down payment on even a fifteen year old rustbucket.

After a little over a year, it's doing great. I'm doing great. Do I wish I wasn't spending $670 a month in payments on the thing? Sure, but I'm also not locked into a six year auto loan. If anything changes, I can just walk away and turn it in. I did just drop $375 on a new set of tires. I wanted to get a set that would cost $520 installed, but I also just put a set of tires on my Malibu. So the nicer tires can wait. I'll be going through several sets anyway before the lease is up and I hope to go through several sets AFTER as well, so I'm trying the cheap tires first. The original Michelins ran 68K and they are supposed to be 60K tires. I'm happy with that but I'm not spending $640 for another set of the same.

Normal wear and tear happens. But I keep this thing clean and nice. When a scratch happens I polish it out. When a dent happens, well, it doesn't, because I don't park this thing where it'll get a dent. I don't go flying into driveways and parking lots so the front bumper isn't rough at all. Not even a chip in the windshield. It would seem normal wear and tear will be limited to the driver's seat from my fat arse getting in and out. Maybe some bare spots in the floor mats. A slight buzzing by the left AC vent on the dash when going over cobblestones. Push on it until it clicks and it shuts up until I go back to German Village.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

occupant said:


> You can spend the $130 a week for six years and they will just come pick up the car and leave you hanging.


You put 73000 miles on the car in 14 months, at that pace you would have over 375k miles on the car in 6 years. Not sure how long your lease is with XCL but there is a good chance the car isn't wort $4400 @ the end.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BostonBeans said:


> Looking at Uber's new rental program through fair.com, I'm tossing around the idea of grabbing a rental there. It's $130/week which is pricey but I can drive the car as much as I want without worrying about ruining my own car.
> 
> Benefits..
> 
> ...


I heard theres a co called Bendover Rental, ask for Big Joe, let us know how it works out,GL, JMO


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> You put 73000 miles on the car in 14 months, at that pace you would have over 375k miles on the car in 6 years. Not sure how long your lease is with XCL but there is a good chance the car isn't wort $4400 @ the end.


3 year lease. At this rate I will have 187,700 miles on it in July 2020. So a used 2015 Corolla now with 187,700 miles is worth









I'll let you figure it out. Car is in "outstanding" condition now but feel free to consider it "clean". Just polished out two shopping cart scrapes and a few scratches. There's one left on the trunk lid that's too deep to polish so I'll have to get after it with rubbing compound and if that doesn't work I'll need to break out the sandpaper sticks and touch up pen and clearcoat pen.

Anyhow, $4460 is below the trade in value for clean condition and two grand below private party, so it'll be a fine deal. Where else can I buy a 3 year old car that my wife or I put every single mile on and have full service records and know for certain every recall got taken care of, and that it's never had a wreck or been flooded or in a hailstorm, all for $4460? It'll show as a two owner in Carfax because XCL is the titled owner now, but it'll still qualify as a "one owner" vehicle as far as I'm concerned, and it'll be easy to prove since it's been on MY license plate the whole time from new...

I fully intend on getting 350-400K out of it before I finish driving it, although the longer the better. Every week of driving past 7/7/20 without payments will be gravy.

All personal experience aside, what I'm paying for this car over the course of three years INCLUDING the residual buyout and not counting whatever it may or may not be worth at the end, I'm still ahead of attempting to PURCHASE it on a 6 year note where yes, it'd have 375K miles by the time it's paid off.

If I were EVER to consider PURCHASING a NEW car to do rideshare I would recommend one simple thing:

MAKE SURE the lender you finance through can accept additional payments to principal during the life of the loan. None of this Rule of 78 B.S. and no "taking it off of the end of the note". Reduce that principal amount and you reduce the amount of interest you have to pay overall. Example:

https://www.ricart.com/VehicleDetai...E_2.0L_Auto_(Alabama)-Groveport-OH/3272824343

New '18 Hyundai Elantra SE, no options, US build, price @ local dealer after rebates (not including student/military): $14692
Sales tax, title fee, registration fee, doc fee, other assorted dealer bs fees: $1520
Reasonable down payment (10%): $1622
Remaining amount to be financed: $14590
Finance term 6 years (72 months), APR rate 11.72% (say a 640 score, not bad, but not good either)
Your payment comes out to $283 per month, your total cost in the car is $21998 including down payment and monthly payments

So what you want to do is reduce that interest cost and you pay on this car loan what you WOULD be paying if you had a weekly lease through Fair. Let's use round numbers, $150 per week, 4.33 weeks per month, total of $650 monthly.










If you pay $650 per month against this $283 payment, you pay off the car 46 months sooner and save $3834 in interest, and your total cost to buy the car including down payment and monthly payments drops to only $18172.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

occupant said:


> 3 year lease. At this rate I will have 187,700 miles on it in July 2020. So a used 2015 Corolla now with 187,700 miles is worth
> View attachment 261620
> 
> 
> ...


\\

don't expect it to be "clean" after years of ridesharing.

I'd expect rough- average by the end. These are uber customers, and hotel Valet's we are talking about here.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> \\
> 
> don't expect it to be "clean" after years of ridesharing.
> 
> I'd expect rough- average by the end. These are uber customers, and hotel Valet's we are talking about here.


Maybe try driving different areas, different times, or different days. I don't work the bar crowd much at all. I don't hang out at hotels waiting for pings from there. This isn't a problem for me. I don't let passengers, valets, or doormen put things in my car's trunk. My car gets cleaned regularly, by myself or by my wife. Scratches get polished. Dings get touched up. Fingerprints (and faceprints and hair grease and makeup and glitter) get cleaned and removed. You can't expect your car to stay nice if you don't do the upkeep.

If you let people destroy your car, your car will get destroyed. If you assert yourself and ensure people respect you and your vehicle, you won't have that problem. But you drive taxis, so I don't expect you to understand. Carry on.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

If your plan is to buy at the end of your lease, be sure to save that purchase price while you are driving now. Getting a 3yr old/187k mile car financed may be a challenge.

Another way to look at XCL is Buy Here/Pay Here with a purchase price. Implied interest rate is very high, they don't report to credit bureaus and if you don't make your payment, say hello to Bubba, the repo man.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

stevenh1975 said:


> DON'T DO IT!!!! tried to rent from them for personal use and every time I picked a car they came back to me told me the car is unavailable. And they jack up the starting cost so much used to be $30 now it cost almost $1000


I imagine the money they were losing on these vehicles got crazy enough that newer leasers have to pay the price. I had to pay 250 to start when I did XL a couple years back.

I wouldn't recommend Fair other than for a short term binging of money where you basically work 6 days a week hard as hell and then give it back like 2 or 3 months later. Otherwise the money you paying on the car per month could easily sit you in something nicer for half the price. Now I'm driving a newly used car with less than half the miles that was on the XL car I had. Hybrid also so making more money for less gas visits. 12 bucks can get me back to full from half tank at the local gas station in the sticks. Only plan to do fulltime ridesharing until the end of fall then moving on to other stuff. Just not worth it anymore IMO but at least the customers I do pick up until then will enjoy the nice ride.

When I was doing XL/Fair when you went to Jiffy Lube for basic maintenance they would use company called Donlen.

https://www.donlen.com/

Basically only gonna cover oil, filters, tire rotations and tire plugs. Not bad, but not worth paying double what you would for a new car or newly used car fully loaded. On top of the fact that any real maintenance won't be covered. That's what killed me the most with XL/Fair when you would have to go into the shop and everything had to come out of pocket while waiting for days to go back and cover the 130+ per week.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> I wouldn't recommend Fair other than for a short term binging of money where you basically work 6 days a week hard as hell and then give it back like 2 or 3 months later.


With Uber XChange Lease you could do that and they hated it. But you could only do it *ONCE*. That's how they got stuck with all the extra vehicles. That's how they decided, OK, people with credit under 550 or 560 or whatever can get a car, but we'll charge them full price and just give them one of these already used ones. With Fair I think you CAN lease a car, turn it back in, once everything is clear, you can go lease another if you like. This could work out well in places with specific busy seasons. A coastal city with tourists. A warmer place with snowbirds. College football towns. You get the idea.



Gtown Driver said:


> When I was doing XL/Fair when you went to Jiffy Lube for basic maintenance they would use company called Donlen. *link* Basically only gonna cover oil, filters, tire rotations and tire plugs. Not bad, but not worth paying double what you would for a new car or newly used car fully loaded. On top of the fact that any real maintenance won't be covered. That's what killed me the most with XL/Fair when you would have to go into the shop and everything had to come out of pocket while waiting for days to go back and cover the 130+ per week.


Donlen lets you go just about anywhere, and they cover the oil change and tire rotation every 5K (even synthetic) and if the car has it, a cabin air filter every 25K. Personally I like going to the Toyota dealer I picked my Corolla up from new. They report to Carfax. They check all fluids and measure the brake linings and tread depth on tires. They can get recall work done during an oil change visit. Downsides, I always seem to lose a hubcap after stopping there, they really try to push high margin services like fuel injection flushes and throttle body cleanings, and if I don't get in early mornings the wait can be tedious. So recently I've been using a Valvoline place near where I live for half the oil changes. They use synthetic, they have cameras so I can see the guy put the drain plug back in, and they report to Carfax. Downsides, they keep setting my tires to 32 even after I request 40, and sitting in the car for a tire rotation sucks bouncing around. So I get the tire rotation done at the dealer, oil change only at Valvoline.

I will say if you plan on KEEPING an XCL car, treat it like your own, and take it somewhere YOU trust. Jiffy Lube would NOT be a place I'd trust. Other Valvolines in my area, I do NOT trust. This one is good, I know two of the managers and they don't mess around. Plus the pit crew is almost entirely female and they don't mess around. Those girls are fast and accurate. Donlen works with MANY national chains and most of them do direct bill so you don't need to pay for anything unless you choose optional services (brakes, rebalance tires, air filters, fuel filters, system flushes).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

occupant said:


> Maybe try driving different areas, different times, or different days. I don't work the bar crowd much at all. I don't hang out at hotels waiting for pings from there. This isn't a problem for me. I don't let passengers, valets, or doormen put things in my car's trunk. My car gets cleaned regularly, by myself or by my wife. Scratches get polished. Dings get touched up. Fingerprints (and faceprints and hair grease and makeup and glitter) get cleaned and removed. You can't expect your car to stay nice if you don't do the upkeep.
> 
> If you let people destroy your car, your car will get destroyed. If you assert yourself and ensure people respect you and your vehicle, you won't have that problem. But you drive taxis, so I don't expect you to understand. Carry on.


Taxi from 2010-2014, uberX 2014-2015, mixed taxi/uberX 2015-2017, taxi only 2017-now

There's still a lot of uberX in there...


----------

